# " Sponsors " can not found Island Pets Unlimited ?



## maxcatt (Dec 25, 2013)

i went to " Sponsors " can not found Island Pets Unlimited , any one know why / happened ?
I knew they closed Burnaby store last year. Now only Ricbmond one ....
i dont see they have any update lists since 2014 Aug 21 , only Facebook page or find the AD on BC Craigslist only.
The store in richmond one.. everytime i went there .. always see lots empty tanks. And even only 1 stuff in the store. Not same as before ..... I hope they can running businese....


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

They closed there Burnaby store, not sure the Richmond one is open any more either.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Richmond store is open. Burnaby store is closed.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

There is an old Facebook page and a new one


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, IPU changed ownership and I don't believe they are a sponsor here anymore. Hope their business can survive in some way. Many good memories as a youngster visiting Big Al's as a teen.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

They came back as a sponsor for last year, decided not to extend it for another year.

The Richmond store is still open, they are getting a pretty sick shipment soon. You can find them on facebook or sign up for a newsletter if you still want to keep up with whats happening with them.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Yeah, IPU changed ownership and I don't believe they are a sponsor here anymore. Hope their business can survive in some way. Many good memories as a youngster visiting Big Al's as a teen.


Those Big Al's stores were awesome. The midnight madness sales were very cool


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

josephl said:


> Those Big Al's stores were awesome. The midnight madness sales were very cool


Yeah sadly we don't have many of those full line stores anymore. Miss it for sure.


----------



## maxcatt (Dec 25, 2013)

i missing Big Al's store in Buranbry! before i usualy go there 2 times a month, but since they change IPU , i only went there once every 2 months, only 10 mins i will left ..... because they dont order any rare fish , and since they change the manager , dont know them! 
i think they need change the management ..... otherwise we will less one more place to go!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

maxcatt said:


> i missing Big Al's store in Buranbry! before i usualy go there 2 times a month, but since they change IPU , i only went there once every 2 months, only 10 mins i will left ..... because they dont order any rare fish , and since they change the manager , dont know them!
> i think they need change the management ..... otherwise we will less one more place to go!


Agreed, it was sad to see it go downhill. I used to always go to Big Al's and more often than not picked up something because they used always have something rare that no one else could get. I don't even bother going into IPU Richmond anymore as I drive by


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I find when I call there I don't get an answer, just some message that says the mail box is full. So now I can't be bothered and there off my store list, sad to see this happen to a business that was doing well in the past.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Some days are bad some days are not so bad. They recently got a new freshwater shipment including nice bettas and shovelnose catfishes. Also has a mix match 30% off freshwater stock as well. It is kind of unfortunate that on some days there are only a few employees working in a big store and some phone calls go unanswered especially in weekends when everyone is tending a customer.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Dawna said:


> Some days are bad some days are not so bad. They recently got a new freshwater shipment including nice bettas and shovelnose catfishes. Also has a mix match 30% off freshwater stock as well. It is kind of unfortunate that on some days there are only a few employees working in a big store and some phone calls go unanswered especially in weekends when everyone is tending a customer.


Unfortunate. The freshwater shipment was delayed at air port and they lost a lot of fishes for it. I think only 2 peacock goby survived when I visit it Wedesday and Galaxy Rasbora weren't doing too well either.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

outsider said:


> Unfortunate. The freshwater shipment was delayed at air port and they lost a lot of fishes for it. I think only 2 peacock goby survived when I visit it Wedesday and Galaxy Rasbora weren't doing too well either.


Yup DOAs, every fish store has experienced those. Cant control customs and all sometimes.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Dawna said:


> Yup DOAs, every fish store has experienced those. Cant control customs and all sometimes.


Aye.. It is kind sad because I was there Saturday again and turn out only one Peacock Goby left alive and less than 10 Galaxy Rasbora. I was going to purchase the peacock goby but I will have to wait until they order it again. (Not sure if they will thou.)


----------

